# Let's see those lovely long ears!



## markadoodle (Aug 1, 2012)

Time to share 






Here's mine, now I'd love to see yours!!

*S u n n y b r o o k ' s M i A m i g o P e d r o - Pedro; *♥






Pedro was born August 2007, he our 32" mini Donkey.

He was brought to his first show June 16th 2012, he won his donkey halter class, placed 5th out of 8 in a horse color class, and 5th out of 8 also in the horse trail class! Very, very proud of him! He was then brought to his second show July 1st, and placed very well in his donkey halter class there as well!

Prior to buying Pedro he was part of a therapy program "thera-donk" he visited many places to help bring enjoyment to the sick and elderly.

*Pedro is one special donkey. *


----------



## Helicopter (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## candycar (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's my mini molly mule CoCo Puff. She came to me Nov 2011, very fat, skittish and untrained. We have come a long way, but still have far to go.

Jul 2012






May 2012


----------



## Helicopter (Aug 21, 2012)

My Coco Puff is a fatty - boom - stick. Voluptuous is the best word to describe her.

Pedro is so cute too.

I tried to post a photo but as usual it didn't work.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Aug 24, 2012)

This is our mule, Mary Jane. She is super stubborn!


----------



## Helicopter (Aug 25, 2012)

Here they are at last. Golly, Holly, Pepsi and Rosco.

The Donkey Shop Quartet.


----------

